# Help identifying age, value, info on manufacturer



## HudsonHawk56 (Mar 8, 2020)

Hi all, found this trike buried under a pile of stuff in a basement in East Boston, MA.
I haven't found a lot of info on this trike except on Worthpoint (which I don't subscribe to) and Pinterest, which really doesn't tell you a whole lot.
So, anything you can tell me would be appreciated.
Thanks, Barry


----------



## tobytyler (Mar 8, 2020)

Way cool 1930’s ?


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 9, 2020)

tobytyler said:


> Way cool 1930’s ?



That would be my estimate. Interesting that Siebert still kept the basic rear step plate shape on some of their later models when they switched to a standard type tricycle frame - https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/any-way-to-found-out-the-era-on-this-siebert-tricycle.55036/

Dave


----------



## Juan G (Mar 9, 2020)

Is this for sale?


----------



## HudsonHawk56 (Mar 10, 2020)

Any idea of this trikes value?


----------



## cr250mark (Mar 10, 2020)

Great seat , bars and frame design 
Repaint hurts value some 
Overall nice trike.
Nice find 

mark


----------



## Rambler (Mar 10, 2020)

HudsonHawk56 said:


> Any idea of this trikes value?




No one here can definitively answer your question because we only know what we are willing to pay for it. No one knows for sure the possible top dollar you might get for it. If you want to know the top value list it on eBay and see what it brings. It's only worth what the top bidder is willing to pay for it and not a cent more. If you are looking for past tricycle sales for price comparison here are some below to look at then you decide what you are willing to sell it for. In my personal opinion your tricycle might bring somewhere around $100 but it also might bring more or less, impossible to say for sure.









						Firestone Deluxe Cruiser Tricycle | Copake Auction Inc.
					

Firestone Deluxe Cruiser Tricycle for auction. C. 1960's Firestone Deluxe Cruiser child's tricycle. 36" L., 36" Ht.. Good condition.




					copakeauction.hibid.com
				











						1930's Tricycle | Copake Auction Inc.
					

1930's Tricycle for auction. 1930's Greyhound child's tricycle. Consignor got from original owner Elizabeth Hauss who purchased it new in 1939. Fair condition. 36" L., 33" Ht..




					copakeauction.hibid.com
				











						Tricycle | Copake Auction Inc.
					

Tricycle for auction. Vintage Hedstrom tricycle. Fair condition.




					copakeauction.hibid.com
				











						Early Child's Triycle | Copake Auction Inc.
					

Early Child's Triycle for auction. C. 1920's child's tricycle. Labeled "AMERICA / TOLEDO OHIO". Fair condition.  Ex: Woodworth Collection.




					copakeauction.hibid.com
				











						1930's Rollfast Tricycle | Copake Auction Inc.
					

1930's Rollfast Tricycle for auction. 1930's Rollfast child's tricycle. Front fender and truss fork. Streamlined spring saddle and rear hub-caps. 37" L., 33" Ht.. Good condition.




					copakeauction.hibid.com
				











						1930's Streamline Tricycle | Copake Auction Inc.
					

1930's Streamline Tricycle for auction. 1930's Streamline large size child's tricycle. Pressed steel front fender and frame. Handlebars with built in horn. 37" L., 30 1/2" Ht..




					copakeauction.hibid.com
				











						1920-30's Iver Johnson Deluxe Tricycle | Copake Auction Inc.
					

1920-30's Iver Johnson Deluxe Tricycle for auction. 1920-30's Iver Johnson Deluxe child's tricycle. Original paint combination. Features operating bell. 28" L., 26" Ht.. Good condition. Front tire worn.




					copakeauction.hibid.com
				











						1930's Trojan Streamlined Tricycle | Copake Auction Inc.
					

1930's Trojan Streamlined Tricycle for auction. 1930's Trojan Streamlined Tricycle 1930's Steelcraft or American National style. Original sprung steel seat. Good original paint & graphics. 26" L., 18 1/2" Ht..




					copakeauction.hibid.com
				





			https://copakeauction.hibid.com/lot/49960146/1930s-mercury-steelcraft-tricycle/
		









						Misc. Lot Including Scooter | Copake Auction Inc.
					

Misc. Lot Including Scooter for auction. Lot including scooter, as found tricycle and child's bicycle. As found.




					copakeauction.hibid.com
				











						American National Tricycle | Copake Auction Inc.
					

American National Tricycle for auction. C. 1900's American National (Toledo), tricycle. 11 1/2" rear wheels, 16" front wheel. Good condition.  Provenance: Richard Roy Estate




					copakeauction.hibid.com
				











						Columbia "Boycycle" Tricycle | Copake Auction Inc.
					

Columbia "Boycycle" Tricycle for auction. Early Columbia "Boycycle" tricycle. 14 1/2" rear wheels, 20" front wheel. Fair condition. Provenance: Richard Roy Estate.




					copakeauction.hibid.com
				











						C. 1940's Taylor Tricycle | Copake Auction Inc.
					

C. 1940's Taylor Tricycle for auction. C. 1940's Taylor tricycle, very original.  16 x 1/75 front, 10 x 1/75 rear sold rubber tires.  Good original condition and very good paint.




					copakeauction.hibid.com
				





			https://copakeauction.hibid.com/lot/23647090/c--1900-childs-tricycle/


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 10, 2020)

Trike market isn't quite what it used to be...that being said...30's are strong enough still
and this one has good lines and looks complete and original I would guess 200 range
up and down a little.


----------



## AMF Rocketeer (Mar 11, 2020)

Sweet - wish i was into those early year trikes. Good luck on getn’ a good fair price :]


----------



## 1motime (Mar 13, 2020)

Should be more than $100.  Especially with those lines.  The paint looks mostly original except for bars and rear wheels which would be easy to fix.  The step is black?  Primer?
Nice one!


----------

